# Zeitverzögerter Aufbau eines Schachbretts



## Sini (6. Jun 2006)

Hallo Programmierer

habe ein paar for-Schleifen programmiert die ein Schachbrett am Ende darstellen. Wie kann ich es realisieren dass sich jedes Feld kurz hintereinander, also zeitverzögert aufbaut?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2006)

Sieh dir mal Thread#sleep(long) an


----------



## Sini (7. Jun 2006)

Danke!
Und wie schreibt man das?
g.sleep (50) oder wie?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jun 2006)

```
try
		{
			Thread.sleep(50);
		}
		catch (InterruptedException e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```


----------

